# A few more yesterday



## Bottle_lady (Apr 14, 2021)

Pretty cool dump we found on state land yesterday. Great day with my daughter.


----------



## Csa (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice Assortment. Post some pix of the small milks (and bases) when they are cleaned up


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks like a old flat top can in the Bucket. Wonder what it is? LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice milks!


----------



## Bottle_lady (Apr 14, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Looks like a old flat top can in the Bucket. Wonder what it is? LEON.


Ironically - I saved it because I knew you looked for them - BUT - I saved the one you can’t read (duh!) 
No worries - I will be back many times. Will bring back a couple others I found


----------



## Bottle_lady (Apr 14, 2021)

Csa said:


> Nice Assortment. Post some pix of the small milks (and bases) when they are cleaned up


The Adirondack one is broken - but I couldn’t not take it. Here are pics of the two smallest and the medium one. Have a local large one as well that I’m told by the surviving family is a rare find! Super stoked.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Apr 14, 2021)

Bottle_lady said:


> The Adirondack one is broken - but I couldn’t not take it. Here are pics of the two smallest and the medium one. Have a local large one as well that I’m told by the surviving family is a rare find! Super stoked.


Beautiful milk bottles! The painted one reminds me a lot of the Franklin Dairy bottle I have from Tupper Lake. Same font for the town name even, only difference is mine is red in color


----------



## Csa (Apr 14, 2021)

I like the quart Delong’s a lot. The large D on the base is a sorting letter used to help them quickly sort out which bottles belonged to which dairies. Is there an mTc along the heel.  If so, The center E may mean it’s made in Elmira bottling plant by Thatcher glass. Also looks like a date code in the center suction scar area. What numbers are on each side of the E.  Almost looks like 3E0, which would mean 1930. Good find on all of these.


----------



## Bottle_lady (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes there is an mTc on the heel - my research brought me to the same conclusion about the date. This is my second oldest bottle - super happy!


----------



## Csa (Apr 15, 2021)

I recently dug my first milk bottle that has the date code of 33 surrounding the E code. Most of the ones I have dug are from late 20’s with the two digit code elsewhere on the base. This  TREH is from a dairy in Hoboken, NJ Harper Wieboldt that I can’t find anything about other than a brief mention in an old paper. Solving the mysteries is half the enjoyment.


----------



## RCO (Apr 15, 2021)

I've found some broken milk jugs before , would usually keep them if there local and one I haven't found yet . if there rare still make neat example pieces , with the hope I'd eventually find a nicer one


----------



## Bottle_lady (Apr 15, 2021)

Csa said:


> I recently dug my first milk bottle that has the date code of 33 surrounding the E code. Most of the ones I have dug are from late 20’s with the two digit code elsewhere on the base. This  TREH is from a dairy in Hoboken, NJ Harper Wieboldt that I can’t find anything about other than a brief mention in an old paper. Solving the mysteries is half the enjoyment. View attachment 223441View attachment 223442


Love it!!! I posted mine in the Glens Falls Facebook page because like you, I found no info on the dairy.  The family of the dairy still live here, on the property and are sharing great stories! Maybe you can find info on social media as well?


----------



## Csa (Apr 15, 2021)

Good suggestion


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2021)

Bottle_lady said:


> Ironically - I saved it because I knew you looked for them - BUT - I saved the one you can’t read (duh!)
> No worries - I will be back many times. Will bring back a couple others I found




The good news is as long as it has a little patch or little bit of visible paint good chance I can tell you what it is & Identify. Maybe wash the dirt off it & e-mail me a pic of it with small color patch showing to hemihampton@wowway.com  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 15, 2021)

Bottle_lady said:


> Pretty cool dump we found on state land yesterday...



Nice finds.  Don't mean to be a spoilsport, but I'm surprised that nobody here has mentioned that it's a bad idea to dig on state or federal land.  Either one could land you in jail.


----------

